# windscreen washer pump not working,how much to replace?



## thedaras (28 Mar 2009)

Hi,had NCT test and the water is not getting through to the wipers.anyonw know if this can be easily replaced ?and or how much it would cost?thanks


----------



## mondeoman (28 Mar 2009)

*Re: windscreen washer pump not working,how much too replace?*



thedaras said:


> Hi,had NCT test and the water is not getting through to the wipers.anyonw know if this can be easily replaced ?and or how much it would cost?thanks


 
It might help if you told us what type of car it is.


----------



## thedaras (28 Mar 2009)

*Re: windscreen washer pump not working,how much too replace?*



mondeoman said:


> It might help if you told us what type of car it is.


 
Sante fe, jeep


----------



## mathepac (28 Mar 2009)

*Re: windscreen washer pump not working,how much too replace?*



thedaras said:


> Sante fe, jeep


Santa Fe, Hyundai


----------



## thedaras (28 Mar 2009)

*Re: windscreen washer pump not working,how much too replace?*



mathepac said:


> Santa Fe, Hyundai[/quote
> wheres this going ?


----------



## DonDub (28 Mar 2009)

It should cost about 120 e to replace by a machanic.the make and model doesnt need to be disclosed,unless you want a specific quote and  I Presume if you did you would ring a garage for that,but as you have posted here I hope its of some use that it should be around 120e ,and not difficult to replace..Ive done it as has a friend and we have two very different cars.However try to flush out the the pump first as there may be a blockage in it,try denture tablets in the water!!!


----------



## mondeoman (28 Mar 2009)

thedaras said:


> Hi,had NCT test and the water is not getting through to the wipers.anyonw know if this can be easily replaced ?and or how much it would cost?thanks


 

you say its not getting through to the wipers?
can you hear the pump itself?

if the resovoir runs dry it can cause problems like you discribe.


----------



## Pique318 (28 Mar 2009)

[broken link removed] is your friend.

Simple to replace too....


----------



## Smashbox (28 Mar 2009)

Are you sure its the pump? I have an Octavia and had a problem where the water wasn't coming onto my back window, and it was the tube that connects the pump to the washer had gotten loose.


----------



## thedaras (29 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Are you sure its the pump? I have an Octavia and had a problem where the water wasn't coming onto my back window, and it was the tube that connects the pump to the washer had gotten loose.


 
Not 100% sure the report from NCT just says, 

Item; windcreen wipers and washers
Description ; washers
reason; not working.

Probably end up bringing it to a garage to see what the exact proplem is.,but it was good to get an guestimate of prices.
Thanks


----------



## thedaras (29 Mar 2009)

mondeoman said:


> you say its not getting through to the wipers?
> can you hear the pump itself?
> 
> if the resovoir runs dry it can cause problems like you discribe.


 
HI, Not a sound from the pump..
though I do think the resovoir ran dry and I tried to pump out the last few drops ,so maybe thats what caused the problem alright.
Theres plenty of water in it now,but no sound and no sight of it getting through to the outlets.
Thanks


----------



## Pique318 (29 Mar 2009)

first things first...check the fuse for it...


----------



## irishlinks (29 Mar 2009)

Yeh - probably the fuse


----------



## owlface (30 Mar 2009)

try this


----------



## owlface (30 Mar 2009)

1 check/relace fuse, (logo of water sprinkling in the air) 
2 check electrical connector (snap type + give it a shot of wd-40 while your there)
3 if you have a multimeter, check if electrical current present
3 get a small sowing needle, insert into washer jets, to remove dirt + crud that may have blocked jets.

Now try and see if it works. if not. buy washer pump from hyundai parts sales.  Shoudnt cost more than 30 euro

drain washer water container by loosening hose, pull water container up (it just clipped in place) old pump clips onto outside of container, just remove and refit hoses. refill with water and washer fluid, clipback in place. keep washer button pressed until water shootsthru jets


----------



## thedaras (30 Mar 2009)

owlface said:


> 1 check/relace fuse, (logo of water sprinkling in the air)
> 2 check electrical connector (snap type + give it a shot of wd-40 while your there)
> 3 if you have a multimeter, check if electrical current present
> 3 get a small sowing needle, insert into washer jets, to remove dirt + crud that may have blocked jets.
> ...


 wow!! thanks for that,will try all the above .
cheers


----------



## Lorz (31 Mar 2009)

I had never heard of the motor for the windscreen washers going but my sisters 05 Volvo went recently and my 05 BMW has gone too.  Seems crazy for cars that are 3-4 years old!  My back washer is working and there is a trickle from the front - I've tried cleaning it with a pin and power washer... will try the dental tablets and the fuse - Thanks.


----------



## Guest125 (31 Mar 2009)

Usually what kills them is being run without water.The motor overspeeds without having the water to pump,the impelller sometimes falls off too.


----------

